# My Name Is......



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi let me introduce myself, my name is Mario and DW is Irene we live in southeast MA.
kids out of the house and after many years tent camping we decided to jump to a TT.
We got ourselves new 2008 23 RS







about 3 months ago, after many mods DW gave me a ultimatom was time for camping







.
Same old storie after end of the first camping trip end up buying a used TV.








New TV does a better job dragging







the TT.

Hi hope as time goes we will have the opportunity to meet the Outback members.

Mario (Sengo)


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome. Hope that you won't have to get a larger TT (travle trailer) to go with that new TV (tow vehicle). James


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

sengo 
Welcome to Outbackers. We were tent campers. than pop up now tt. Hope you enjoy your new toy like we all do here at outbackers. 
Happy trails
willie


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you're here!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi sengo









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Enjoy your new 23rs and Happy Camping,


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Another New Englander!! Welcome!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The North East Ranks grow! Welcome to Outbackers.com, A little slice of heaven on the internet!

Eric


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi and WELCOME to OUTBACKERS. Also congrats on your TT

Bob


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your new TT!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers







. I am sure you will love your 23rs. There is a lot of useful information on this site (and some useless







) I hope you enjoy your new camper, and the site!!

Bill


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome Sengo to Outbackers.









We also have the 23 rs and love it. Not to big not to small.

We also started in pop-ups and now enjoy the Outback.

_Brian_


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new Outback









Brad


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome!























The 23RS is a great unit. You will have many good times with it!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome!*























Always glad to have new friends! Keep posting, and remember, ask any questions you need to. Most likely, someone has already "been there, done that." There's lot's of help available here - and good chatting and fun, too!









Mike


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome, after 23 years in a pop-up, moving up to an Outback was the best mod we ever made! This site is loaded with great people willing to share excellent advice. Being a rookie to this community, I have found real peace of mind knowing I can come here to get my questions answered.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Always room for another Outbacker from Massachusetts! We're not too far from you, since Milford is our home base.

And look out for the trend: new OB, new TV....bigger OB....bigger TV....

yikes!!

Bob


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Van, tents, SUV, Pop-up, pick-up truck, Outback, biger truck, bigger Outback....HAPPY...

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome Mario! We're tenters converted to TT and are loving every minute of it. Not a chance I'll ever go back to tenting!









Hope you find lots of good info here, it's a wonderful group of people!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

WELCOME! WELCOME! DW and I are enjoying our first year of camping in out 5er adn loving it. In Mystic, CT as I write.

Best of luck and safe travels, Jim and Kristen (and baby James, DW is 5 months pregnant).


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

sengo said:


> Hi let me introduce myself, my name is Mario and DW is Irene we live in southeast MA.
> kids out of the house and after many years tent camping we decided to jump to a TT.
> We got ourselves new 2008 23 RS
> 
> ...


Welcome gang. Go Bosox, Go Patriots, Go Celtics. I have been out fo MA since 1966 and the support for sports still run deep. Have fun with your TT. Come to us if you have questions.

Len


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site!









I agree wittth your wife. Go camping.


----------

